

Whatever Happened to Webmonkey.com? - richtr
http://longhandpixels.net/blog/2013/sep/20/whatever-happened-to-webmonkey/

======
justinator
Using the Hotbot search engine to search through MonkeyJunkies mailing list
entries (powered by Majordomo) to find articles teaching Netscape 4 only DHTML
JavaScript posted on WebMonkey.

1998 indeed was a different time!

Flash 4 was also really fun to muck about with.

------
joshmn
Somewhat related: I was a huge fan of Webmonkey. I was also a regular at
[http://funkychickens.com](http://funkychickens.com).

They haven't updated it still. Awesome.

------
hobs
Web monkey helped me a ton in my younger years. Thanks for all the fish!

------
subsection1h
So long, Webmonkey. Thanks a lot for the "Sizing Up the Browsers" article from
1999.[1] I referred to it every time I made a website that was best viewed in
NN4 or IE5 at 800x600 resolution.

[1]
[http://web.archive.org/web/20000302050428/http://hotwired.ly...](http://web.archive.org/web/20000302050428/http://hotwired.lycos.com/webmonkey/99/41/index3a.html?tw=design)

------
eksith
This is similar to what happened to TheWebMachine which hosted tutorials for
Photoshop/illustrator and family and simple HTML and a bit of PHP (anyone
remember Shoutboxes?). "Rough around the edges" is acceptable, IMO, if you're
doing this for fun. But Wired is a business and without sufficient relevance,
they probably thought it wasn't worth the effort to keep it active.

------
anishkothari
I loved this site and the way the articles were written. Thanks to everyone
(especially Scott) who contributed to it over the years.

~~~
luxagraf
You're most welcome.

------
skybrian
In case anyone is interested in some really old stuff, I recently dug up some
of my articles from 1997 for a Wired/Hotwired reunion. Here's a doc with some
pointers to the wayback machine:

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1mIMWHlxe_SFilR2YTzGCAmlF...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1mIMWHlxe_SFilR2YTzGCAmlFHUvIW0-yKmWu5c2PQZM/edit#heading=h.hjrg0pn3ke75)

~~~
luxagraf
That's awesome. I tried tweaking the URLs to see if I could find some of my
first stuff (1999), but no dice.

------
jonathanleane
Hard to believe they couldn't have made a go of this.

The 'WebMonkey' brand has a decent amount of cred - why doesn't Wired try to
transition it into a proven model, like the Envato 'Tuts' sites?

I guess if they've already tried to resurrect it several times (as the article
states) and still couldn't pull it off, I must be missing something.

Still, seems a shame...

------
bonsaitree
Remember the interview show HotSeat with John McChesney? Ah, the early days of
Real Player.

------
smtddr
Will be missed. Learned how to make my first homepage and how to use Flash 5.
Remember this[1]?

1\.
[http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-lAXqRCQ-u9U/Tk64A0f97II/AAAAAAAAAo...](http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-lAXqRCQ-u9U/Tk64A0f97II/AAAAAAAAAoI/LuxwnysQsyY/s1600/macromedia+flash+5.png)

